# So what if the stockmarket falls?



## Fella (16 Mar 2020)

Moved from the thread on what do when the stock market falls 30% - Moderator 


There is also the camp of "I don't mind if I wake up to a 20% rise in the stock market , if it means good news for the world" . I'm kinda feeling that way now that there are bigger priorities here than my investments . Taking shorts out now would feel wrong to me , I'm also saddened to see good companies struggle through no fault of their own, we all need to pull together , it's exceptional circumstances for me there's an argument to close down the stock markets altogether for a couple of months. A lot of big companies are trying there best to facilitate staff and at the same time they are getting obliterated on the stock market and at the end of the day real people are going to be the casualties in job losses.
It just doesn't sit right with me to profit out of this .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Mar 2020)

Hi Fella

A very interesting viewpoint and it is useful to take a step backwards and look at the bigger picture.

I do feel the pain of seeing my portfolio fall by 30% and continuing to fall further.

But in the context of people with much bigger financial problems e.g. - the danger that they might not be able to meet their mortgage repayments, it's really only an irritation.

And in the context of people with serious medical issues, it doesn't even amount to an irritation.

Brendan


----------



## Fidgety (16 Mar 2020)

Both, very well expressed and my view as well. That said, I can understand why people are spooked and running for the exits. 

The Central Banks May now have to intervene in the markets directly or suspend them for a while. The only thing that matters is that we all stay well as best we can and hope that the brilliant minds in science can beat this monster.


----------

